# Mopar power!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW. That's ridiculous. What kind of plugs are those? 

I may pull one of my plugs next weekend to take a picture.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What kind of plugs are those?


Champions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Champions.


Copper?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Copper?


Yes, they are copper. We don't drive it much except to go to the cabin or take the bike to the desert so I put in cheapies.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

**** Chrysler engines...

We pulled ones out of the Jeep Liberty at 40K to change them and they looked badly worn, and recently at 70K again because it was misfiring. Already signs of burning oil...

It's a 2005.

We pulled the ones out of the 2007 Accord this summer, and they still look brand-new at 45K miles.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> **** Chrysler engines...
> 
> We pulled ones out of the Jeep Liberty at 40K to change them and they looked badly worn, and recently at 70K again because it was misfiring. Already signs of burning oil...
> 
> ...


My truck is an 01 and it has a common issue where the manifold gasket gets torn due to burrs on the intake and oil from the lifter valley gets sucked into the heads. It's only on one cylinder but we have to put oil in more often and it causes smoke out the exhaust pipe. Been meaning to tear the whole thing down and rebuild it but need the time. I think the previous owner put a performance ECM in it because it pings like crazy on 87.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> **** Chrysler engines...
> 
> We pulled ones out of the Jeep Liberty at 40K to change them and they looked badly worn, and recently at 70K again because it was misfiring. Already signs of burning oil...
> 
> ...


The plugs are only supposed to last for 30K in the Liberty according to Chrysler. My 2002 also quit firing at 40K so when changing them I put in NGK Platinum plugs. It made a world of difference to the running, power, and fuel economy and should also make the plugs last a lot longer as the electrode erosion should be reduced.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Trurhfully, Champions are a good plug for Dodges. I won't use them in anything else but a lawn mower, but Dodges run ok on them (for the most part). I like NGK and Autolite plugs too.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> I won't use them in anything else but a lawn mower, but Dodges run ok on them (for the most part).


LMFAO! Wondered why my truck always ran like my mower


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> LMFAO! Wondered why my truck always ran like my mower


My omni is the same until the turbo spools, then it is like a lawnmower on NOS.:wavetowel2:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> My omni is the same until the turbo spools, then it is like a lawnmower on NOS.


OMNI!!! I'd rock one of those


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dennisu said:


> The plugs are only supposed to last for 30K in the Liberty according to Chrysler. My 2002 also quit firing at 40K so when changing them I put in NGK Platinum plugs. It made a world of difference to the running, power, and fuel economy and should also make the plugs last a lot longer as the electrode erosion should be reduced.


I'll give that a try when I'm home for Thanksgiving. Dad said it wasn't running too well again. Have you had transmission problems with yours if it's an auto?


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

Since you have the 5.2/5.9 engine, you'll need to change that intake valley pan seal right away. They run like total crap with that issue. It could also be causing your pinging issue. I would put this kit in: Hughes Engines so its fixed for good. While you are installing that, make sure the mating surface on the manifold is also flat. I had a friend put this in and we had to have the intake manifold surface for that plate milled for it to be flat enough. 

For plugs, unless you want to run an Iridium plug, I think I would go with the Autolite copper plug. I run them in my Duster and I have a 360 with/magnum heads and they work excellent.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

I pulled the plugs out of the wifes PT Cruiser some months ago. About 30k on them and the electrodes were so wore on the plugs they were near paper thin. Crazy stuff...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm just going to throw this in here! My dad had a 1969 Charger with the 440/6pack in triple black. I was hoping someday to own that car but I was too young to drive. When my father passed away my mother auctioned the car off. So later on in life I got a Camaro Z-28. Not the same but I still enjoyed it. I also loved the Dodge Aries K and Plymouth Reliant cars of the 1980's. I don't know what it was about them I just really enjoy driving them.

Sent from my DROID3


----------

